# Cyclops Xenon Flashlight at Sam's Club



## Hookd_On_Photons (Oct 31, 2005)

Anybody tried these yet?

Two black aluminum, 2xCR123 flashlights (with batteries), in a blister pack for $21.44

The packaging says they feature a xenon bulb with 80 lumen output, and feature a tail switch. I didn't purchase them, so I don't know if it's a reverse clicky, capable of momentary on, etc.

They are listed on the Sam's Club web site, but there's no picture (item #992938)

Here's the product on the Cyclops web site. I didn't happen to notice if the ones at Sam's Club had the clip.

http://www.cyclopssolutions.com/ind...ts.ViewProductDetail&categoryid=31&itemid=168

I'd been thinking about purchasing a Brinkmann Maxfire from Target for glove compartment duty. I wonder if these might be a better buy (two flashlights for about $5 more than the single Maxfire).


----------



## FredM (Nov 2, 2005)

did they look like this?

http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=1&f=5&t=404950

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/Jbays/flashlights600x800.jpg


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 2, 2005)

I just went to Sam's yesterday evening with the intention of getting a pack of these but they didn't have any or know what I was talking about. Of course, I forgot to bring the item number... I'll give a call and see if they have them and if they do, I'll pick up a pair.


----------



## nemul (Nov 2, 2005)

i might have it go check it out!!! now they just need the 15mil spotlight i've been wanting! lol


----------



## Nodak (Nov 2, 2005)

At the Sam's Club I frequent they were not with the other flashlights but instead were at one of the checkout lanes.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Nov 2, 2005)

FredM: yes, that's it!

Hmmm, I see Quickbeam's review of the Brinkman Maxfire has recently been downgraded to ONE FRICKIN' STAR. It must be a very recent update, because I had been thinking about picking up a couple at Target, and I checked out the review less than a week ago.

Well, it looks like I'll be heading to Sam's Club to pick up Star Wars Episode III for the kids tonight. Maybe something else will accidentally fall into the shopping cart as well?


----------



## nemul (Nov 2, 2005)

Hookd_On_Photons said:


> Well, it looks like I'll be heading to Sam's Club to pick up Star Wars Episode III for the kids tonight. Maybe something else will accidentally fall into the shopping cart as well?



lmao! opps!


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm heading out right now...


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, that was an adventure! They didn't have them out in the sporting goods section, didn't have them in the featured items area, didn't have them near checkout. I asked an employee (who was VERY helpful, by the way) about them and he took me to three, count 'em, THREE places where they had the Elements out... but no Xenons. Computer said they had two skids of them somewhere.

We looked above all the display racks in sporting goods, lighting, electronics, tools... man, we looked EVERYWHERE! Found one skid over the trash bags and never saw the other skid.

Anyway, first impression is, man are they small. I've only owned G2 and 6P Surefires and these are smaller than either... comparable to the E2 in size. It does have a momentary, tactical type clickie, not a reverse clickie. It's not too hard to press, but not silly easy either. Just right.

Both lights feel very similar, which is good. They are from a cheap Chinese source, but they did a good job overall. One thing I'm not sure of is the bezel area and bulb. See the pictures below, after I add them, to see the bulb... I'm not familiar with this design and don't know if it's readily available or not but then, I don't really mess around with the Xenon type lights much. Also, notice the questionable finish on the side of the reflector. The actual reflector itself is metal and has a nice finish, but I'm not comfortable with the random pattern of silver/bare metal on the side and it makes me wonder if the finish might flake off given time. 

Also, the bezel itself has an odd gap about 3 or 4mm from the end as if it was supposed to have a rubber strip around it or something like that. If the light is placed down on its side gently, it won't roll off the table due to the design of the side of the bezel.

The only other xenons I currently own are three Twin Tasks and a Legend LX as I've sold or traded all my Surefires and Maxfires and the Cyclops has more throw than the Twin Tasks or Legend. Considering the value, if the bulbs are readily available for a competitive price, I think I'd recommend these over the Maxfires. I mean, if you consider the price of CR123s at retail or discount stores such as Target and Walmart and substract that from the price, these flashlights come out to only cost a couple dollars each. Not too shabby.

Since it's not very dark yet, that's about it for now... feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 2, 2005)




----------



## cratz2 (Nov 2, 2005)

And I just posted one for sale in case someone is interested but can't get to or doesn't have a membership for Sam's Club.


----------



## picard (Nov 2, 2005)

Are cyclops available in Canada??


----------



## bwaites (Nov 2, 2005)

One of our local sporting goods stores has these for sale and the P60/61 fit in the one I checked. A nice little light for a good price.

I would rate them above the Brinkmann for workmanship and quality. The lamps are an interesting item, because when they burn out, where do you get more?

I wondered that, so I tried the P60/61 and since it fit, I didn't worry too much.

Beam quality was very close to P60/61 quality.

Bill


----------



## pizzaman (Nov 2, 2005)

Cyclops- First Impressions:


I was wandering the isles in my neighborhood “GI Joes” store yesterday morning and stumbled across this flashlight. They had it listed for $29.99 with a sale price of $19.99. I flashed my BSA membership card and they took off another 15%. Not a bad light for $17.


The outside fit and finish on mine is very good. Really impressive for the price. The body appears to be black satin anodized and very even. It has some very shallow knurling on the body. The knurling is not like the aggressive SF knurling. The good news is, it will not tear up your pocket, the down side is not much added grip. Still, the light felt more slippery than it should. It felt like it was covered in dry silicone lubricant. I cleaned it off with some Scrubbing Bubbles. That helped, but I'll try some other cleaners to get a bit more grip. I may try some cloth friction tape as well.

The clip is short, but effective so far. The clip appears to be painted. The reflector is textured. The texture is less aggressive than a surefire and does allow some minor beam artifacts, of little concern. The beam shape is a bit oval (like my A2) with a small kidney bean shaped dimmer area in the hotspot (not enough of a deal to effect real world performance). Compared to an A2 (I know, not fair), the A2 is whiter with a better beam. The Cyclops is no SureFire, but it's no door knob either.

It comes with a basic nylon belt pouch (nice touch).The pouch is single stitched and the belt loop strap is rather thin. I think it would be fine for light use, but would not hold up to much abuse. The stock pouch should hold up till you find something better.

I had planned on getting a Brinkman Maxfire as a beater light, but I do like this little light so far. It is smaller and the satin anodizing is far sexier than the rubber duds on the homely Maxfire. 

The Cyclops is a little shorter than the A2 which makes it a little short in my large hands, but it is much more comfortable in my pocket than the A2 (the less aggressive knurling is a benefit here). I always seem to know the A2 is there, but the Cyclops went largely unnoticed in my pocket (price may also be a factor here at a subconscious level).

I am not familiar with the bulb style. It is not bi-pin. It is more like a mini PR type bulb with the flange at the bottom of the bulb. Availability may be a concern. I need to do some more research here.

Overall bang for the buck I rate the Cyclops highly. If bulbs are readily available/affordable and it holds up to long term use I predict it will become a winner.

Jeez, at this price a bright lithium flashlight tossed in a glove box is never a bad thing.

“Ding-Dong”… Sorry guys, I’m outta here. The US Postal Service just delivered my new FENIX L1P V2.5!!! :rock: 
Sorry Cyclops, looks like I’ve got a new best friend (I can be so fickle) :wave: 

Cheers, TR


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 2, 2005)

A forum member found a source that should work as replacement bulbs... Lighthound.com has what looks like they should work under their 'Cheap Chinese Lights' section. That takes all the hesitation out of my recommendation.

I will say that the beam is very nice. I think the reflector design/throw/flood etc is extremely similar to the P60 which is to say, excellent.

Two thumbs up. Three thumbs up considering the unbelievable price at Sam's Club.

Edit - please see this post concerning these bulbs at lighthound.com which don't seem to be very desirable, which i guess is to be expected at the price.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Nov 2, 2005)

I realized while driving home that I don't have any incandescent lights that approximate the purported performance of this flashlight.

I noticed that the output of one of the lights was significantly worse than the other. Suspecting dud batteries, I swapped the "Cyclops" 123s for fresh SF123s, and the output improved.

The Cyclops Xenon's output blew away a stock 4-D Mag bulb, an EverLED in a 3-D Mag host, and a Fenix L1P. My Nuwai Quantum III didn't fare too much better than the Fenix. The Cyclops puts out more overall light than a Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon, but the hotspot brightness is similar.

Here's a lineup, with a Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon, the Cyclops Xenon, a Nuwai Quantum III, and a Fenix L1P. And here is the disassembled Cyclops.





Here's a comparison beamshot with the Streamlight ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon, from about 3 feet (1 meter) away:





Here are a few outdoor beamshots. The bush is about 7 feet (2 meters) away. Reference photo (camera flash) on the top left, the Cyclops on the top right, the SL PP Lux on the bottom left, and a Mag60 on the bottom right. Why a Mag60? Because the only incandescent lights I own are a Mag60, a Mag85, and a "Roar of the Pelican", so I used the dimmest one.  I borrowed my neighbor's Mag 4-D, but it was totally outclassed by the Cyclops so I didn't bother including it in the shootout.





Additional outdoor beamshots, with the same flashlights. Distance to the fire hydrant is about 25 feet (about 7.5 meters), and about 35 feet (about 10.5 meters) to the small tree behind the hydrant.






Quite good for a beater light. The website on the package ( http://www.cyclopssolutions.com ) doesn't offer replacement bulbs. There was a paper insert with the batteries in the package that listed a 1-800 number to call to order additional batteries, which I promptly threw away. Now I can't find it, so I don't know if that would be the number to call to order additional bulbs. 

I now realize how picky and spoiled I've become because of CPF. My neighbor was *very* impressed with these little lights, while my initial impression was "_meh_". If the beam is comparable to a Surefire P60, then the hotwire Mag mods have truly made me a flashlight brat. If and when I ever buy a "real" flashlight, I'm going to have to skip right to an M4 or M6, because I am honestly a bit disappointed with the Cyclops Xenons...


----------



## nemul (Nov 3, 2005)

thanks for the pics


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 3, 2005)

The phone number on that piece of paper with the batteries is: 1-877-269-8490 and if you noticed, bwaits said that the surefire P60 lamp fits just fine.

Of course, that would mean that the But Out Gear Surefire drop-ins will fit just fine too...


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 3, 2005)

Also, poking around the cyclopssolutions website, they list a 100 lumen Xenon flashlight that also runs on 2x123 cells... I guess these are akin to the Surefire P61 lamps.

They also list a 3W and a 1W Luxeon light in the same body as the light discussed in this thread. It's a shame Sam's can't scoop up all of these lights... Based on the suggested price of the 80 Lumen light ($39.95) and the price they actually cost $10 each if bought in pairs, the 3W lights would only cost $20 a piece if carried at Sam's with the same percentage discount. 

That'd be SWEEEEEEEET!


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 3, 2005)

A forum member has located what we both believe to be bulbs that will work in the Cyclops... From lighthound.com. 

And they are a paltry two for $1.49 but the web pages seems to be having issues right now and I can't link directly to the accessories page.

Here's the pic.


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 3, 2005)

I went out in the backyard last night to see what the beam was like. This thing lit up the entire backyard (except behind the minibarn... it's not bright enough to shine THROUGH a structure) just as I remember the G2 did. I compared it to the Element, the 1.2W LED light also from Sam's and the Cyclops is probably 50% brighter overall though the hotspot of the Element is tighter and more focused and the Sam's Element is the second brightest 1W LED light that I own and the Cyclops is considerably smaller than the Element as well.

Both are excellent values but for different purposes.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Nov 3, 2005)

They're displayed on the "Low Cost Chinese Flashlights" page.

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/chinese_flashlights.php

Hmmm... the ubiquitous eBay "Police" xenon flashlights!

I checked FlashlightReviews.Com to try to get an estimate of the output of one of these bulbs. Quickbeam did a review in 2003, but it does not include the Output rating I wanted. Oh, well...

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/police_xenon.htm


----------



## pizzaman (Nov 3, 2005)

> They're displayed on the "Low Cost Chinese Flashlights" page.
> 
> Hmmm... the ubiquitous eBay "Police" xenon flashlights!
> 
> I checked FlashlightReviews.Com to try to get an estimate of the output of one of these bulbs. Quickbeam did a review in 2003, but it does not include the Output rating I wanted. Oh, well...



HOP,

While the bulb may be the same, these "Police" lights are not the Cyclops.

The reflector in the Police light is adjustable, the Cyclops is fixed. The texturing on the Cyclops reflector looks different compared to the Police light. These two variables alone can make a significant impact on quality of the beam.

I pulled off the head of the Cyclops and looked through the lens. This thing really is a lens, not just a piece of flat glass. Hold it at arms length and look through it. Very noticable curvature near the edges. This will have an effect on the beam quality. 

The Cyclops has a reverse clikie, where the Police light has momentary/twistie switching.

I think the similarities between these lights may be only skin deep.

At least we know bulb replacements are inexpensive. Though I am eyeing the drop-in 3W module from Bug Out.

Cheers, TR


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Nov 3, 2005)

pizzaman: Yeah, I know. That's why I wanted the Output rating, not the Throw (nor the provided Lux rating). I was interested in the properties of the bulb, not the flashlight as a whole.

I wanted to get a rough idea of the output of the bulb used in the "Police" light (which are apparently the ones offered at Lighthound). Quickbeam's hillbilly/ghetto "integrating sphere" (I think it's made from a milk carton) gives a rough approximation of the lumen output (Output rating * 1.4). The correlation has been confirmed with lights whose manufacturers provide reliable lumen output ratings (Surefire and HDS), as opposed to "10 gajillion candlepower!!!".

I was hoping to see an Output rating somewhere around 50-60, which would mean the bulb could potentially deliver 80 lumens. No such luck... 


I find the discussion about upgrades amusing, considering that they are all two or three times the cost of the flashlight itself! :laughing: (Looks at heavily modded Mag 2-D with bipin slug, battery adapter, aluminum reflector, UCL lens, Welch-Allyn bulb) Uh... never mind.


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 3, 2005)

Got mine yesterday at Sam's - had to ask as they were still in the receiving - nowhere on the floor. Pizzaman - the 2 I got are not a reverse clicky - they are tactical - just push on a little for momentary on and push in further for the click of constant on. Definitely worth the price on these. Think MiniMag on steroids with MiniMag price. :rock:


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 3, 2005)

Question for those of you who have purchased the Cyclops lights:

Do any of you also have the Dorcy Spyders that were available from Costco? If so, how would you rate the Cyclops to the Dorcys?

One thing that was immediately appealing to me so far was the normal tactical clickie. One other thing that hasn't been noted was any limitations on usage, like the 10 minutes at a time on the Dorcys.

*Also: *Does anyone in the SF Bay Area know if the Cyclops lights are available at the Sam's in Concord?


----------



## pizzaman (Nov 3, 2005)

Matrix,

You are correct.  I purchased the Cyclops in the morning and the maildude delivered the Fenix L1P in the afternoon. I have been spreading lumens with both hands since then. I mixed the two up. The Cyclops does indeed have a standard clickie and the Fenix sports the reverse clickie.

Hooked,

Sorry for misinterpreting your post. 

As for the mods on this budget light...

You need to put the rubber where it meets the road. When I was into astronomy I had a $300 newtonian paired up with $1200 in eyepieces. A high quality eyepiece can cost as much or more than a telescope. Astronomy outsiders and newbies just don't get this. You upgrade where you can get the biggest bang for the buck. (And where it is easy to hide from the wife).

For me I just couldn't bring myself to take a soldering iron to my SF A2. Modding is out of the question. Still, I like to putz with stuff. I have no problems taking various frankenstein tools and mods to a $17 light. In fact I look forward to it. The bulb may well be the weakest link in the Cyclops. The BugOut 3W upgrade is affordable ($35) and dead easy to complete. Result, longer run time and bullet proof bulb.

I think the real question should be: Are there any aluminum, two cell CR123 lights, sporting a textured reflector and 3W LED, with a xenon back up reflector and bulb for under $55? :rock: 

Cheers,

TR (I mod because I can)


----------



## Drew (Nov 3, 2005)

From The Cyclops Website FAQ:

Where can I get replacement bulbs?
"Krypton or Halogen bulbs can be purchased from us via our website or our customer service department at 888-304-6125." http://www.cyclopssolutions.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/home.faq/faq.cfm

Funny it doesn't mention Xenon? Hmm 

I don't see them anywhere on the site, maybe if you call the number they have them.

Drew


----------



## larry2 (Nov 3, 2005)

hi-given that these cheap torches are made in china
are they on ebay yet ?


----------



## juslearnin (Nov 3, 2005)

Brighteyez said:


> Question for those of you who have purchased the Cyclops lights:
> 
> Do any of you also have the Dorcy Spyders that were available from Costco? If so, how would you rate the Cyclops to the Dorcys?
> 
> ...



I have the spyder. The Cyclops is not quite as bright as the spyder, but it is a little smaller. It seems a little more durable, as it is all aluminum, and I like the cyclops switch better. I figure you can't go wrong for $10 each, I bought one package of two, and then went back for another after I played with them for a while.


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, it's been a long time since I had a Spyder (before I bought my first G2) but I seem to recall the Spyder had about the best throw of any of the Xenon 2x123 lights I owned.

The Cyclops still has to rate as the highest value of any of them that I've owned. I'm going to get the 3W Bug Out for mine as I just don't really use incandescents much anymore.


----------



## Geddinight (Nov 4, 2005)

Seems like a trip to Sam's Club is in order this afternoon.


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 4, 2005)

larry2 - search ebay - I saw some there but they were selling them around $30 to $40 each I believe.


----------



## Brighteyez (Nov 4, 2005)

It's not unusual to see items that people have purchased from places like Costco or Sams, or even clearance items from Target, being sold at premium prices on eBay or craigslist. I guess it's an opportunity for some folks to profit from the less informed. Since Cyclops has these listed on their web site for $40, I don't doubt that this would be a popular item to try and resell for financial gain.



matrixshaman said:


> larry2 - search ebay - I saw some there but they were selling them around $30 to $40 each I believe.


----------



## Geddinight (Nov 5, 2005)

I got the Cyclops at Sam's yesterday. I shined them in the backyard last night. I noticed one beam shape and brightness level was different from the other. I popped in fresh surefire batteries. It didn't change. 
I wasn't impressed with the performance, even though they were cheap. When I compared it to my Brinkman Maxfire, the Maxfires beam was very bright compared to the two Cyclops beams.
I did like the small size. It fit in a leather minimag holder nicely.
I will save these for loaners or get a p60 type replacement bulb.


----------



## andrewwynn (Nov 5, 2005)

This looks like a great light to field-test my upcoming lion cub mod... the plan is to put a 1316 bulb into a 2-up R123 host.. 7.2V.. 400 lumen.. looks like this light would take very little modification to make that happen.

-awr


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 5, 2005)

Andrew, I know you're super duper handy with fabrication and modification and it will be no problem for you, but just for the record to others that may have such desires, the screw thing that holds the bulb against the reflector is 100% plastic and I don't imagine it would hold up to any sort of heat for long.


----------



## nikon (Nov 5, 2005)

bwaites said:


> ...I tried the P60/61 and since it fit, I didn't worry too much.l


 

I bought a pair of these lights today expecting to be able to use the Surefire P60, but it doesn't fit. Not even close. The P60 is about an eighth inch wider than the stock reflector. Here they are side by side.....


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 5, 2005)

Bummer Nikon. I wonder if the QC of the Cyclops is so poor that they could range that much from light to light?


----------



## filkergem (Nov 5, 2005)

Got my (first?) pair of Cyclops lights today. Very nice, though as someone else has pointed out elsewhere, my eyes have been recalibrated so that I can clearly see how yellow they are. I gave one Cyclops to my wife for the glove compartment of her car, and I plan to put the other in my car. Combine that with a Dorcy 1AAA and possibly a River Rock headlamp, and most light needs in car troubles will be met in small packages. Of course, I will likely want one more for the house, so when I need very bright light, I won't have to go to the car to get my brightest light 

Does anyone know if rechargeable 123s will fit in the Cyclops? Are there any tips for keeping 123 batteries in places like glove compartments, where heat and cold are everyday occurrences?


----------



## nikon (Nov 6, 2005)

nikon said:


> I bought a pair of these lights today expecting to be able to use the Surefire P60, but it doesn't fit. Not even close. The P60 is about an eighth inch wider than the stock reflector. Here they are side by side.....


 


What does fit *absolutely perfectly*, however, is the lamp assembly from a UK 4AA, both the eLED and the incan type. With the incan you can use either the 2w. or 4w. version.


----------



## pizzaman (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote: "What does fit *absolutely perfectly*, however, is the lamp assembly from a UK 4AA"..... the eLED"


Nikon,

The suspense is killing me. Drop in that eLED module and tell us what you think.

TR


----------



## nikon (Nov 6, 2005)

pizzaman said:


> Quote: "What does fit *absolutely perfectly*, however, is the lamp assembly from a UK 4AA"..... the eLED"
> 
> 
> Nikon,
> ...


 

No surprises here. The lamp assemblies behave exactly as they would in a UK light. The brightness and runtimes are the same.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Nov 6, 2005)

And they're available at Brightguy! Woo hoo!

The Luxeon lamp assembly is $25.95

http://www.brightguy.com/detail.php?Sku=UND14830

The incandescent lamp assembly (2 watt) is $6.95.

http://www.brightguy.com/detail.php?Sku=UND14801

I can't seem to find the 4 watt incandescent lamp assembly...

Good reviews for both incandescent and Luxeon versions at flashlightreviews:

UK 4AA Incandescent review 

UK 4AA eLED review 

The Lux isn't very bright, but it looks like it will run a very long time with very flat regulation. Since the capacity of CR123s is about half of AAs, the runtime will be significantly shorter than with the 4AA light.


----------



## jhereg (Nov 6, 2005)

Is this the 4w lamp ?

http://www.brightguy.com/detail.php?Sku=UND14824


----------



## Geddinight (Nov 7, 2005)

Just ordered 2 4 watt bulb units. I hope it gets the cyclops off it's knees.
thanks for the site info jhereg.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Nov 7, 2005)

jhereg said:


> Is this the 4w lamp ?
> 
> http://www.brightguy.com/detail.php?Sku=UND14824



Yup. I don't know how I missed that. I guess staring at those LED lights has affected my vision more severely than I thought.  

Thanks nikon. I was just about to pull the trigger on ordering a BugOutGear 3W Luxeon drop-in.

You've saved me about $40 and another lecture from my wife. 

I've donated my Cyclops lights to one of CPFs modders. I'd like to see what kind of Frankenlight he cooks up.


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 7, 2005)

bwaites said:


> One of our local sporting goods stores has these for sale and the P60/61 fit in the one I checked. A nice little light for a good price.
> 
> I would rate them above the Brinkmann for workmanship and quality. The lamps are an interesting item, because when they burn out, where do you get more?
> 
> ...



Based on your message I ordered a replacement P60 (actual Vital Gear direct replacement for Surefire P60) but it does NOT fit. Much too large in diameter. :scowl:  Guess I'll have to get a 6P now... :naughty:


----------



## matrixshaman (Nov 7, 2005)

cratz2 said:


> A forum member found a source that should work as replacement bulbs... Lighthound.com has what looks like they should work under their 'Cheap Chinese Lights' section. That takes all the hesitation out of my recommendation.
> 
> I will say that the beam is very nice. I think the reflector design/throw/flood etc is extremely similar to the P60 which is to say, excellent.
> 
> Two thumbs up. Three thumbs up considering the unbelievable price at Sam's Club.


While I really like dealing with John and Lighthound.com - these Cheap Chinese lights are not right for the cyclops - either the filament is too high or something about them yields a terrible beam - lots of dark spots and uneveness. Don't waste your money on these bulbs for this light (unless you just need light - cheap and dirty).


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the update Matrix! I'll edit my previous post.

Looks like the UK is the way to go for either incand or LED.


----------



## Windage & Elevation (Nov 8, 2005)

OOOOOh, just great...... I feel myself being sucked into the vortex, and I'm not smart enough to even holler for help! I've been a member here for less than a week, and all of a sudden I can't wait for Sam's to open so I can go buy another light! I don't even know what I'll DO with them ( It's a 2 pack) but I know I GOTTA have 'em! All I did was come here to ask a simple question about brightness of my (stock) flashlight, and how to mod it (Gadfrey - what was I thinking?) and all of a sudden, I have the bug! To anyone else, they would laugh at me and call me eccentric for having 8 flashlights already.... What do they call you here if they know you have 8 flashlights? - Newbie? - Poser? - Pretender? - Novice? and so it starts.........


----------



## jhereg (Nov 8, 2005)

matrixshaman said:


> Based on your message I ordered a replacement P60 (actual Vital Gear direct replacement for Surefire P60) but it does NOT fit. Much too large in diameter. :scowl:  Guess I'll have to get a 6P now... :naughty:



You can fix the P60 being too large in diameter. IIRC A P60 is approx 1.05" in diameter. The reflector in this light was something on the order of .985. (That isn't exact. It's close, but I don't have my notes or a measuring device with me of sufficient accuracy.) I turned down a P60 for one of the chinese "police" lights with nothing but a dremel and a sanding drum.


----------



## Windage & Elevation (Nov 8, 2005)

Just bought the 2 - pack. Very happy with the setup..... Also does a fine show of the difference between hot wire and LED. Still love the LED Lenser, but these cyclops are awesome! Now, on to the mods! I figure I can blow one up, and still be money ahead!


----------



## LightObsession (Nov 8, 2005)

I picked up a pack of these this evening at Sam's.

Initial Observations as compared to my Brinkman Maxfire rechargeable:

1. Hot spot centers look about the same brightness. Maxfire hot spot is larger & smoother.
2. Maxfire spill is much smoother & brighter. Cyclops has lots of artifacts.
3. Maxfire appears to throw farther.
4. Cyclops head, reflector & lens smaller.
5. Maxfire beam much superior in my opinion.

Summary:
The Cyclops lights feel sturdy and feel good in my hand. The switch has a nice positive feel. These are decent $10 lights, but I'd recommend paying the extra money for a Maxfire if someone is looking for an inexpensive light with a better than average beam. I think that the Cyclops is way outclassed by the Maxfire. The Cyclops will find duty in the shed, garage, glove box, night stand or somewhere because of the lithium batteries. They are way better than a Mini Mag for not much more money.


----------



## LightObsession (Nov 9, 2005)

Has anybody done a runtime test on these lights?


----------



## Geddinight (Nov 9, 2005)

I got my UK replacement lamps from Brightguy today. I put them in and I got a nice flashlight beam. The UK put out a nice spot which I much prefer to the cyclops bulb pattern. It wasn't brighter, but it is better in my opinion. 

I'd like to hear if anyone trims off a little bit on a p60 as jhereg suggested. I'm thinking about the bugout gear 3 watt drop in for the cyclops next.


----------



## LightObsession (Nov 9, 2005)

Geddinight said:


> I got my UK replacement lamps from Brightguy today. I put them in and I got a nice flashlight beam. The UK put out a nice spot which I much prefer to the cyclops bulb pattern. It wasn't brighter, but it is better in my opinion.
> 
> I'd like to hear if anyone trims off a little bit on a p60 as jhereg suggested. I'm thinking about the bugout gear 3 watt drop in for the cyclops next.



I believe that a previous post stated that the BOG 3 watt drop in won't fit in this light.


----------



## nikon (Nov 9, 2005)

jhereg said:


> You can fix the P60 being too large in diameter. IIRC A P60 is approx 1.05" in diameter. The reflector in this light was something on the order of .985. (That isn't exact. It's close, but I don't have my notes or a measuring device with me of sufficient accuracy.) I turned down a P60 for one of the chinese "police" lights with nothing but a dremel and a sanding drum.


 

There's a 3mm difference (23mm vs. 26mm), or about one eighth of an inch, between the two reflectors. One might be able to Dremel off that much material from the P60 reflector, but it's a thick piece of aluminum and it wouldn't be easy. And the reflective coating would probably be damaged. If the goal is accomplished without harming the reflector, one then has to cut the P60 to the proper length. Yup, it's way too long. I'm not saying it can't be done, but is it worth the trouble?


----------



## mykall (Nov 10, 2005)

I just saw these today poking around Sam's. That's how I found this
thread, I didn't know if they had been around awhile and my Sam's was
out or what.

They look pretty good for about $10 apiece. One quetion I have is
how are the Cyclops branded CRs that come with them? 

MB


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Nov 10, 2005)

There are spare bulbs for sale on eBay, $41.54 for a box of 100, plus $11.06 shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5198322836&category=16037

They're available here too, $54.00 for 100. No indication what shipping would be. There is a picture of the bulb on the page.

http://www.globalwholesaledirect.co...id=286&zenid=31c099281aef550a0f77eb5d3bbef3fe


----------



## mykall (Nov 12, 2005)

Does the Cyclops have a lock-out tail switch? The fact that it
screws in would make one believe it does, however the Maxfire's
does not. 

Thanks

MB


----------



## jhereg (Nov 12, 2005)

FYI, A Surefire P60 *CAN* be made to work in one of these. I took the P60 I turned down for the "Police" light & shortened the outer spring. It not fits & functions fine.


----------



## Radio (Nov 12, 2005)

Picked up the Cyclops duo yesterday, very disappointed, very yellow, not bright at all, expected at least one of them to be bright, maybe my eyes have been spoiled by the LED lights but I do not like these at all even at $10 ea, they are going back unless someone really wants them.


----------



## ghostrider (Nov 12, 2005)

Hello, I am new to the forum and this is my first post (been lurking for about a week). I read this thread and thought I'd give the Cyclops a try. While it's definatly not as good as my G2, I'm quite satisfied with it, espicially considering that it costs less than a 2xAA Mini-Mag.


----------



## jhereg (Nov 12, 2005)

I bought a two pack of these lights about a week ago when I first found them. If you consider them an inexpensive beater light to replace something like a [email protected] AA, they are great. They are quite useable, but the beam is a little on the yellow side. I prefer that yellow to the blue of many LEDs. I have used one on a daily basis for the last week. Today I modded it & it has a P60 in it. I think this light is a steal for the price, and has great potential as a mod host.


----------



## ghostrider (Nov 12, 2005)

jhereg said:


> I bought a two pack of these lights about a week ago when I first found them. If you consider them an inexpensive beater light to replace something like a [email protected] AA, they are great. They are quite useable, but the beam is a little on the yellow side. I prefer that yellow to the blue of many LEDs. I have used one on a daily basis for the last week. Today I modded it & it has a P60 in it. I think this light is a steal for the price, and has great potential as a mod host.


Yeah the beam is more yellow than that of my G2, yet not nearly as yellow as that of my Mini-Mag 2xAA, and much brighter. How would it compare with tha P60 in it? Didn't you say you had to take a dremmel to the P60 to get it to fit? I'm interested in some of the more basic mods that can be done to these as it sounds like fun.


----------



## jhereg (Nov 12, 2005)

ghostrider said:


> Yeah the beam is more yellow than that of my G2, yet not nearly as yellow as that of my Mini-Mag 2xAA, and much brighter. How would it compare with tha P60 in it? Didn't you say you had to take a dremmel to the P60 to get it to fit? I'm interested in some of the more basic mods that can be done to these as it sounds like fun.



With the P60 I don't see any difference between when I compare it to my G2. It's bright & white, instead of moderately bright & yellow. 

To turn the P60 down I put a sanding drum on a dremel. I held the P60 in one hand & the dremel in the other. I let the dremel carry itself around the p60 part of the time & went in the other direction the rest. It stayed round & works fine. I think it took about 20 - 30 min of cautious work. Could be done faster & could be done much faster if you have a lathe.


----------



## ghostrider (Nov 12, 2005)

So basically you've got a Cyclops with the output of the G2. No bad IMHO. I wonder if we can get the clips for them, and if they have lanyard holes on them.


----------



## justsomeguy (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi Y'all,

I wonder how the Surefire bulb/reflector compares to the UK unit (both 2 and 4W) mentioned above?

One poster mentioned that the fit and finish of the Cyclops was better than or equal to the Surefire. What do you think?

Please don't answer.....I don't need any more stinkin' flashlights!!!! And the store is just 12 min. away, rats.

BTW, when I get the Surefire bulb, who is the best dealer via the net?

Also, why do bulbs for Streamlight, like my TL3, cost so much less than Surefire. The TL3 is a great flashlight.

*beating my head and calling on dieties*

Steve


----------



## jhereg (Nov 12, 2005)

justsomeguy said:


> Hi Y'all,
> One poster mentioned that the fit and finish of the Cyclops was better than or equal to the Surefire. What do you think?
> 
> Steve




I think the overall fit & finish is quite good on my samples. the only thing I really didn't like was the quality of the bulb. It was OK, but nothing spectacular. The light looks very good & I like the form factor, but I do suspect the finish is not as durable as a Surefire.


----------



## justsomeguy (Nov 12, 2005)

jhereg,

So far, I have not found any finish except bare stainless steel, that did not show blemishes very much. Even then, you have to be ready to buff out problems with an abrasive of some kind. Mirror polished finishes do not last if the tool is used.

If you are going to use a tool... flashlight, knife, pistol, rifle....or any other....it will show wear marks unless you are able to take it down and redo it every day.

I think I need to get a pair of Cyclops. I will work them.

Steve


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 12, 2005)

The lights are a very good value, but certainly it would be unreasonable at minimum to expect the $10 Cyclops to be better in fit and finish than the $100 E2E. The threads aren't as smooth and I'm sure the finish isn't as durable or quite as even.

I'm not knocking the Cyclops... it's a hell of a value, probably the best value in a 2x123 lights for those on a tight budget, but I certainly wouldn't recommend the Cyclops to someone that owned an E2E and was disappointed with the fit and finish.


----------



## justsomeguy (Nov 12, 2005)

Cratz2,

I will judge the value when I make the buy.

Thank you for you comments. I have seen your posts. I value your opinion.

S


----------



## pizzaman (Nov 13, 2005)

My cylops was just a little too slick for its small size. I grabbed a roll of rubber friction tape and wrapped the body. Very sticky now. 

The output is more uneven and has more artifacts than I would have expected with a textured reflector. I grabbed another piece of clear contact paper (film) as a diffuser for the lens. I can't figure out a simple way to remove the lens or apply the film to the inside, so I applied the film to the outside of the lens.

I am pleased with the results. A nice wide, smooth hot spot, with a wide smooth spill. Perfect for my needs. It could stand to be whiter, but is completely useful. I can feed it inexpensive batts from batterystation. It is now doing duty as my primary beater/work light. I wouldn't shed a tear if lost or destroyed (something I can't say about my prized black A2).

This aint no SureFire, but it flat strips the pants off any 2AA mini-mag light in a similar form factor. The incandescent mini-mag just can't compete in this arena anymore. For the price and use the Cylops really needs to be seen and judged as a mini-mag replacement, not a SF replacement.

My advice: Get a cyclops to replace your mini-mag 2AA. Don't trash the mini-mag just yet. Get a $5 nite-ize LED upgrade for your mini-mag. Feed it with some affordable batterystation AA lithiums. Toss both flashlights in your tool box/glove box/trunk. You will have high power when you need it, as well as softer flood and mucho runtime when that is the solution. "The ultimate beater duo".

Still, my only concern with the Cyclops is the seeming lack of an affordable, better quality, replacement bulb. I didn't see the price of the UK bulb assemblies, but it is probably more the the cost of a Cyclops at Sam's. I'd love to see somthing in the $3-$5 range to be really happy.

TR


----------



## justsomeguy (Nov 13, 2005)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

I am getting some cyclops.

I am putting Nite-Ize into the POS Mag AA that I was dumping.

Other details follow as I figure them out.

S


----------



## nikon (Nov 13, 2005)

The UK 2 watt lamp assembly is 6.95 and the 4 watt is 9.95. I've got the 2 watt and find it has quite adequate output and much better throw than the original bulb/reflector. The light from original is more diffused will light up a wider area. One thing I really like about the UK 2 watt assembly is that it draws only 400mA from the batteries, which should make for a good runtime. The original bulb draws a full Amp.


----------



## justsomeguy (Nov 13, 2005)

Nikon.

Thank you friend.

S.


----------



## Nomad (Nov 13, 2005)

I would like one or two of these babies, and you can keep the batteries even (I'm planning on going with rechargeables for everything that I can), if that'll help someone get me one or two.  I'll do PayPal (non credit card even), and I live in Tucson, AZ, if someone wants to PM me with a hook up... SO where exactly do we get new/better lamps for this? :-D


----------



## mykall (Nov 13, 2005)

Can someone please tell me if the Cyclops has a lock-out?

Thanks

MB


----------



## jhereg (Nov 13, 2005)

mykall said:


> Can someone please tell me if the Cyclops has a lock-out?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> MB



No. :nana:

(No it doesn't. By the time you unscrew the head or tailcap enough to lock it out, the o-rings are exposed. Unfortunately I don't think it's practical on this light.)


----------



## mykall (Nov 13, 2005)

Appears then it's a little like the Maxfire.


----------



## ghostrider (Nov 21, 2005)

This may have already been covered so please forgive me if I am asking a redundunt question, but does anyone know how the Cyclops compares to the Element that Sam's club sells? I know it's LED vs Xenon so it's hard to make comparisons. Thanks.


----------



## Flame (Nov 21, 2005)

> anyone know how the Cyclops compares to the Element that Sam's club sells? I know it's LED vs Xenon so it's hard to make comparisons


 
You are right, its hard to compare the two. I have both and I really like the Element just a bit better. The Cyclops seems to have a yellowish light with a wider and brighter spill, where the Element has an almost just as bright spot and not as bright spill. Sorry best I can explain it...


----------



## ghostrider (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Flame. That's about as good a response as I had hoped for. I asked because my nieghbor is eyeballing my Cyclops, and I was wondering if the Element might work better for him. This is a person who wouldn't be the type to spend much on a light. When he saw my G2 next to my Cyclops he decided he'd rather spend the extra money.


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 28, 2005)

I just received a Maxfire with the BOG module that has had the emitter replaced with a TW0K. I REALLY would like to get that module to fit into a Cyclops and since it can run on 9V, I think it should do just fine on 2 R123 cells which is somewhat of a rarity on 2x123 lights.

Anyway. I really don't want to turn down the BOG module so how insane would it be to actually try to Dremel out the inside diameter of the Cyclops head to allow fo the BOG module to drop in? 

Either way I'm going to pick up another 2 pack of Cyclops lights tomorrow and get to word. Anyone else actually get one of the BOG modules working in a Cyclops?


----------



## nikon (Nov 29, 2005)

cratz2 said:


> Anyway. I really don't want to turn down the BOG module so how insane would it be to actually try to Dremel out the inside diameter of the Cyclops head to allow fo the BOG module to drop in?


 

You'd have to remove the threads which hold the head on the body.


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, that certainly doesn't sound like fun... Not so much removing the threads, but I'd like to be able to attach the head to the body when I was done...


----------



## billvan (Dec 25, 2005)

nikon said:


> The UK 2 watt lamp assembly is 6.95 and the 4 watt is 9.95. I've got the 2 watt and find it has quite adequate output and much better throw than the original bulb/reflector. The light from original is more diffused will light up a wider area. One thing I really like about the UK 2 watt assembly is that it draws only 400mA from the batteries, which should make for a good runtime. The original bulb draws a full Amp.



Can someone list a source or 2 for the UK 2 or 4 watt lamp assembly?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## garageguy (Dec 26, 2005)

billvan said:


> Can someone list a source or 2 for the UK 2 or 4 watt lamp assembly?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bill



Here's a link for the 2 watt. http://www.brightguy.com/detail.php?Sku=UND14801

.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 26, 2005)

I think the 4 watt assembly was made for the rechargeable version of the UK4-AA light.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Dec 27, 2005)

You mean 4AA, of course.


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 28, 2005)

of course, and thank you.


----------



## garageguy (Dec 29, 2005)

I would like to thank jhereg for the P60 tip. I bought a P60 today and put a dremel to it, cut the spring shorter and what do you know, a perfect Surefire beam. It takes a little bit of time and patience, but it is a definate improvement over the stock bulb. You do have to cut the spring down quite a bit, about half. I really like the Cyclops now! Thanks again jhereg.


----------



## bsafe (Jan 5, 2006)

How does the UK 2w stack up against the p60 mod in the cyclops (Sams)?


----------



## Walt175 (Jan 6, 2006)

bsafe said:


> How does the UK 2w stack up against the p60 mod in the cyclops (Sams)?


 
Or the 4w?


----------



## beakman (Jan 6, 2006)

bsafe said:


> How does the UK 2w stack up against the p60 mod in the cyclops (Sams)?



I haven't actually done this mod, but according to flashlightreviews.com the Throw/Overall Output/Estimated Lumens numbers for the UK lamps and the P60 are:

P60 59.45 / 5200 / 74.3

UK 2W 55.61 / 2000 / 28.6

UK 4W 58.02 / 3800 / 54.3

So neither of the UK lamps will have quite the lumens that the P60 will, but they're pretty respectable. Plus, they give you a Low Output/High Output option (and if you swap in the eLED module, a long-running luxeon option).

the beakman


----------



## AtomicX (Jan 6, 2006)

Has anybody tried a Streamlight bulb ? I am thinking a Scorpion bulb might work and be less trouble than turning down a P60 every time the bulbs goes. If anyone has tried it, was it focussed propery and did the beam look good?


----------



## chevrofreak (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry to resurrect this thread, but since I saw the pics of it disassembled I figured I should point out that there are 4.5v 6v and 7.2v replacement bulbs available for various battery configurations.


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 5, 2006)

From where? I know about the bulbs from Quality China Goods
I got a few and the light is very dirty. I used the UK4AAeLED assembly with great success and the incan UK 4AA assembly works very well but it's just not very bright and the beam is oval.


----------



## billvan (Mar 5, 2006)

Lighthound.com has them!

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/chinese_flashlights.htm


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 5, 2006)

that batteries with charger plus bulb deal is amazing. I might have to do that. I havnt tried the 8 volt bulbs yet. I'm sure they'll be less dirty and way brighter. anyone try them?


----------

